
Theranos Would Be Thriving in the Covid-19 Era - dianaelbasha
https://elemental.medium.com/theranos-would-be-thriving-in-the-covid-19-pandemic-63ec6d45c96a
======
vikramkr
Oh wow, this is written by Tyler Shultz, didn't notice that initially. He was
one of the main whistleblowers that brought down theranos/ was notably the
grandson of secretary of state George Shultz who was a big investor etc. Lends
a bit more credence to the thesis of the article considering he had the
perspective of being there when it happened.

